# PIL - Peppermint Innovation



## Trader Paul (27 May 2008)

Hi folks,

CYS ..... another IPO, listing on 29052008 and has a positive 
cycle in play, on 30053008, so this one could be well supported,
from the outset ..... 

More later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Bushman (29 May 2008)

*CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

New float for a WA explorer - Chrysalis Resources. 

It is looking for gold, iron ore and nickel in various locations in WA. 

What caught my eye was one of their IO tenements is smack bang in the Pilbarra and has the potential for Brockman/Marra Mamba style CID outcroppings on site. 

They are raising $3m via the issue of 15m shares. Total shares on issue 38m. Top 20 will hold plenty of these. 

Here is the link to the propsepctus - http://chrysalisresources.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4&Itemid=7 

I have cut and pasted the West Anglelas project description below. 

*West Angelas
Iron Ore Project*
The West Angelas project area is located approximately 135
kilometres west of Newman in the world-class Pilbara iron
ore province of Western Australia. Both the Brockman Iron
Formation and the Marra Mamba Iron Formation, the major
sources of iron ore in the Pilbara iron ore province, outcrop
within the project boundary.
The primary exploration target within the project area is an
area of ‘massive and pisolitic ferruginous duricrust’ located
near the centre of the exploration licence. This iron rich
unit, which measures approximately 2 kilometres by 1.5
kilometres, lies within the present day drainage basin of
Turee Creek, and may be part of a palaeodrainage system
which drained the actively eroding Marra Mamba and
Brockman Iron Formations of the Hamersley Group. It is
possible that the ferruginous duricrust extends beneath the
surrounding alluvial and colluvial deposits for up to several
kilometres.
Deposits of this nature (ferruginous pisolitic deposits
within palaeodrainage systems) are known as Channel
Iron Deposits, or CIDs. CIDs are important sources of iron
ore in the Pilbara iron ore province, and now account for
approximately 30% of the total annual iron ore production in
Western Australia.
The project area also has excellent potential for the
discovery of iron ore within the Marra Mamba and Brockman
Iron Formations, both of which host economic deposits
throughout the Pilbara region.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 May 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*



Hi folks,

Previously posted, on another forum:

"CYS ..... another IPO, listing on 29052008 and has a
positive cycle in play, on 30053008, so this one could
be well supported, from the outset ..... "

..... and well supported it is, with only one seller at 55 cents !~!

More later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Miner (30 May 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Code  Last  % Chg  Bid  Offer  Open  High  Low  Vol  
CYS 0.270 0% 0.270 *0.550 *0.250 0.270 0.230 280,000 

Suprising offer at 55 cents
No one asking Dr Neal Fong's knowledge on resource industry. How could he manage to look after Footy, health administration, general practice and then to know about resources

THis is a share I will keep an eye before putting money

DYOR and enjoy CYS


----------



## Trader Paul (30 May 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Previously posted, on another forum:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

CYS ..... as expected a nice run up today ... 33%, so far ... 

Thank you, Lord .. !~!

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 June 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Hmmmm ...... WOW was my first comment after researching CYS. Don't normally get onboard new IPO's but this time i have made an exception. 
CYS are a potential multi-commodity resource company as mentioned in previous posts with some very interesting tenements that have potential for iron ore, gold and nickel at present. For a company with a small market cap of only around $7M at present, it would appear to me that CYS has a lot of upside. In terms of iron ore they seem to have some very prospective ground. 
Also, CYS has already started their drilling campaign at Sheeza which from my understanding is prospective for gold. The company is expecting drill results to be returned by 3rd week in June


----------



## AussiePaul72 (15 June 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hmmmm ...... WOW was my first comment after researching CYS. Don't normally get onboard new IPO's but this time i have made an exception.
> CYS are a potential multi-commodity resource company as mentioned in previous posts with some very interesting tenements that have potential for iron ore, gold and nickel at present. For a company with a small market cap of only around $7M at present, it would appear to me that CYS has a lot of upside. In terms of iron ore they seem to have some very prospective ground.
> Also, CYS has already started their drilling campaign at Sheeza which from my understanding is prospective for gold. The company is expecting drill results to be returned by 3rd week in June




As mentioned in my post about a week ago, CYS are expecting results from their drilling program at Sheeza. They mentioned that they expected to receive these results within 3 weeks of the 29/5 announcement which means we should see them sometime this week. 
We definitely saw sellers dry up late last week. On the BUY side we now have 23 buyers for over 1.86 million shares and on the SELL side only 3 sellers for just over 45,000 shares. With a market cap currently just under $6M it would seem to have plenty of potential in the future given the multi-commodity tenements they have. Early days for CYS but good luck to all holders!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 June 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Hmmmm get the feeling i am the only one left on this one???? Anyone else out there in CYS-land??
We have had one set of results from one of their tenements so far. Anybody know what they are drilling or working on at present? They have quite a number of interesting tenements that are prospective for a number of commodities including iron ore 
Hopefully i'm not talking to myself ....... comments anyone?


----------



## Solarfuture (5 October 2008)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

This company has a crappy IR dept...  Why are they sooo quite!  We need to hear some new developments on projects soon, otherwise price will keep declining!


----------



## greggy (13 September 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Hi All,

Its my first post in perhaps a year or so. 
Bought 300,000 CYS options last Tuesday. They expire in June 2013 with 20c to exercise them. With the share price at 32.5c, the options are now 14c.
With a market cap of around $10 million, with over $3 million in cash, 
CYS has 2 projects of worthy mention in particular.
1. Good progress at its Pioneer Gold Project in WA.
It has recently drilled a further 27 holes at the Spongelite Prospect, north of Norseman in Western Australia.
Spongelite is part of the Pioneer gold project.
The company has also announced that recent drilling has extended the area of known mineralisation to 360 metres north/south and 70 metres east/west.
According to the company, only nine holes in this drill program were greater than 120 metres in depth.
Chrysalis also reported that drilling also intersected a parallel mineralised zone to the east of the oxide mineralisation.
Better intersections in the Oxide Zone included 4m @ 12.59 g/t AU from 15m-19m, 1m @ 7.49 g/t AU from 35m-36m and 7m @ 2.77 g/t AU from 21m-28m.
Some of the better results from earlier drilling included 21m @ 4.80 g/t AU from 49m - 70m, 9m @ 4.88 g/t AU from 38m - 47m and 16m @ 2.29 g/t AU from 31-47m.

2. The icing on the cake.. The acquisition of a granted exploration tenement approximately 20 kilometres west along strike from the Sandfire Resources (ASX:SFR) ‘DeGrussa’ Copper/Gold Deposit.
Outside of ground held by Sandfire Resources (ASX:SFR), this tenement package comprises one of the largest single land holdings and represents a strategic investment by the Company in the highly prospective and emerging upper corridor of the Narracoota Volcanics formation within the Doolgunna area.

The Project area is located approximately 150km north of Meekatharra in Western Australia and comprises granted Exploration Licence 52/2275. The total exploration tenement measures 18.5 km² and contains around 7 kilometres of prospective strike.

With a number of rich VMS Deposits occurring over lengths of only a few hundred metres, the size of the project area provides significant scope for future exploration activities.

I'm hoping for a repeat of SFR here. Meanwhile, continuing promising results from the Pioneer Gold Project will keep the traders happy.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (14 September 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Hi All,

CYS had another good day today rising 2.5c to 35c on turnover of over 1 million, not bad for a stock with 24.5 odd million freely tradeable. At one stage they hit 40c but then with the general slide went back to still finish higher for the day. 
Since announcing their newly acquired landholding in the Doolgunna area near SFR's exciting project, I've noticed a correlation between the two stocks.  Over the past week, SFR has moved up nicely, CYS has done even better.
With the nearology effect taking hold, more traders are wanting exposure to the area.
Anyone else following this one?
DYOR


----------



## ronaldo (6 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

hi greggy


i am also onboard

and i am expecting big things from this little micro

there are alot of companies reaping the rewards of being within 100km of Sandfire.

but this, as todays presentation shows, exhibits the most exciting similarities


----------



## greggy (6 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*



ronaldo said:


> hi greggy
> 
> 
> i am also onboard
> ...



Hi Ronaldo,

Today was a day for the true believers. The shares are up 24%. The options up 62%...priceless.
I have been criticised elsewhere for believing in the nearology effect..well mate its worked out for us hasn't it.
From 9c the options have more than doubled to 22c.
Of major interest from todays great announcement: 
"A comprehensive drilling programme will be initiated to test structural and/or blind geophysical targets delineated as a result of the VTEM survey. Chrysalis is sufficiently well funded to meet this challenge."
Goes to show that CYS are moving rapidly forward in the Doolgunna area and has enough cash. 
DYOR


----------



## ronaldo (8 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

with good reason too. 

you look at those geochemical maps from their presentation yesterday, and compare them to the one released today by TLM from about 5kms down the road from Sandfire's De Grussa.


There is every reason to believe that CYS' own patch of the Narracoota volcanics will be at least as good, if not better, with much higher base metal shows concentrated over a similar area.


----------



## greggy (12 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*



ronaldo said:


> with good reason too.
> 
> you look at those geochemical maps from their presentation yesterday, and compare them to the one released today by TLM from about 5kms down the road from Sandfire's De Grussa.
> 
> ...




Hi Ronaldo,

CYS up around 30% today on the back of the nearology effect. SFR's discovery at Doolgunna only 20 kms away. 
DYOR


----------



## knighty (12 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

Well today i jumped on this little ride as well. It will be interesting to see how high it can go as Greggy has already stated there is a major increase after today's trading. Fingers are crossed as I am a first timer and have done some research and also watched all the charts that people have put up here as I am slowly understanding them.


----------



## ronaldo (12 October 2009)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

hi knighty

it is impossible to quantify how high the sp could go on speculation alone. but then that is the beauty of buying into a company with so few shares on issue and with a few good plots in all the right places.

this is the sweet spot if ever there was one - great nearology drawing attention to a cheap micro with good land and sound directors, and enough money to avoid dilution until after all the fun and games with the shareprice.

i will feel safe hanging on until at least after some holes have been drilled in Doolgunna, by which time any number of announcements regarding Pioneer or other prospects could have fortified the SP. 

i doubt this will be in double digits for very long


----------



## knighty (3 March 2010)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

CYS seem to be very quiet. Any suggestions on were i can find out some info to see what or where they are up to. they have taken a dive over the last months thinking it may be time to get out cheers


----------



## metal_loz (28 August 2010)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

CYS went into a trading halt on Thursday and then into suspension on Friday pending drilling results in relation to Doolgunna.

Next week should be very interesting.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 November 2010)

*Re: CYS - Chrysalis Resources*

CYS plunged after insignificant results reported from Doolgunna drilling. The Doolgunna project isn't a right off yet and the company seems to believe their is potential to continue exploration effort and understanding of the area. It needs to be remembered that CYS isn't just dependent on the success of their Doolgunna project. 

While they are continuing work in this area they are also aiming to conduct a drilling program in their West Angelas Iron Project and also a drill program at the Pioneer Gold Project (focused on both the Spongelite and Jardine prospects). Also results from the infill soil sampling program to further delineate gold and nickel in soil anomalies are due early in this quarter.

CYS seems to have very good support at 15-16c. At these prices CYS has a market cap of less than $8M. CYSO options are exercisable at 20c on 30/6/2013 and found support at around 4-4.5c. There has been quite a bit of activity on the oppies and consequently they have risen on some reasonable volume up to 6c recently. There has been very little movement in the heads which I can't explain, other than to say that I think the heads are very good value currently. Buying volume now outnumbers selling volume by over 6:1. We may see the sp run a little in the near future .... today saw it close at 18c (up 12.5%)


----------



## System (27 November 2015)

On November 27th, 2015, Chrysalis Resources Limited (CYS) changed its name and ASX code to Peppermint Innovation Limited (PIL).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2021)

Returned from suspension of over 1 year...
No idea on FA.
Might be worth a lazy eye out owing to its sector.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2021)

> Economic growth coupled with widespread mobile internet usage (almost 86% use the internet via mobile devices) sees a growing number of middle-class Filipinos ready to access finance through mobile phoneapp lenders.




In Summary
_• Innovative technology solution to facilitate financial inclusion, micro business enterprise and consumer convenience 
• Established & commercially proven technology platform 
• Growing revenue stream & low-cost operation despite impact of Covid-19 
• Experienced executive leadership & senior management team 
• Highly productive past 12 months 
• Recent prospectus closed heavily over-subscribed raising $2.5 million 
• Continued development of our bizmoto business model and ecosystem services 
• Exciting opportunity to establish an alternative non-bank lending business in the growing Philippines market 
• Positioned to accelerate commercial application and market penetration 
• Scalable business model with global growth opportunities_


maybe for the traders.


----------



## kenny (2 March 2021)

Reads like Buzzword Bingo to me. They're only missing "Blockchain", "SaaS" and "diversity"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 March 2021)

kenny said:


> Reads like Buzzword Bingo to me. They're only missing "Blockchain", "SaaS" and "diversity"



I like it... Buzzword bingo. Just what is the tech equivalent of _nearology_?


----------



## kenny (3 March 2021)

Quite reminiscent of the dying stages of the Dot com boom for those of us old enough to remember.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 29 JULY 2021 

Peppermint to offer non-bank bizmoto micro-enterprise loans

• Peppermint awarded finance licence by Philippines' Securities Exchange Commission 

• bizmoto mobile App platform will offer alternative non-bank micro-enterprise loans - 
branded as bizmoPay 

• Initial 3-month pilot program to integrate bizmoPay into bizmoto mobile App 

• Micro-enterprise loans will then be available to qualified bizmoto agents, registered  bizmoto network members and enterprise platform partners 

• bizmoPay offer will promote wider adoption of bizmoto services and drive the use of  
the bizmoto ecosystem


----------



## frugal.rock (15 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Might be worth a lazy eye out owing to its sector.



Still keeping a lazy eye on this one. A bottom may be in, or maybe not. Main interest is due to recent finance licence approval as I expect that will have a positive effect on SP once actually lending. 
Further potential to gain more customers due to the lending facilities also.

SP has been consolidating and I would want to see a pickup in volume to consider a entry for a short term trade. 
However, am considering a small entry on a medium to long term speculative basis but would like to confirm whether in fact it has actually bottomed out, or not.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2021)

Would seem to indicate a leaky ship...
After hours yesterday ASX aware letter response that has this;

" The post titled ‘GCash will be next maybe tomorrow!!!’
1 published on the HotCopper website on 17 May 2021, which refers to, amongst other things, negotiations between PIL and GCash."

Haven't read it, however, the post (17/5/21) is dated 3 days before the market sensitive announcement (20/5/21), and the price started rising from the 11th of May.
Am guessing someone complained, otherwise not sure the ASX would pick up on something like by that themselves this far down the track from the announcement?.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

So am holding onto this one, price has been fairly steady and consolidating.
Looking forward to hearing hopefully good news on the software platform intergration underway so they can actually start lending.

An interesting business with 
large potential growth, tie in impending inflation effects, might be some "by crikey that's good" growth rates,... as long as they don't stuff it up.

Quite speculative at this stage, however I see it as pretty good timing to have already gained a financial licence to lend money. (the market didn't really react to actually having received the licence...)

Waiting for the implementation of it and lending starting.

In my opinion, not a huge downside risk on a medium to longer term outlook.
Ask covid about short term...


----------



## frugal.rock (15 October 2021)

Worth an update.
An interesting bounce underway.
Still holding.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 October 2021)

Quarterly out today and it seems they have been productive.

First loans have started and rapid growth appears imminent as most of the hard yards are completed.

The quarterly and this company are well worth considering at this stage of the early bird game, in my opinion. I do hold.

Another consideration is the likelihood of interest rates increasing, which may be of direct benefit to PIL on future borrowings.

(My understanding on interest rates increasing is that lenders profitability margins increase also.)

SP hasn't done much lately but hopefully a definitive upward trend forms.
Chart shows some potential of this happening, but I wouldn't think it's a standout TA trade signal, however if the SP and volume do pickup, i think that would soon change.
A speculative early bird opportunity, in my opinion only.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Chart shows some potential of this happening, but I wouldn't think it's a standout TA trade signal, however if the SP and volume do pickup, i think that would soon change.



Volume and SP picking up.
No, it's not me buying... or is it?
(Insert Twilight Zone music here)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
28 October 2021
Peppermint signs significant agreement with Dragonpay

Highlights

• Peppermint signs cash-in, fund transfers and payments agreement with Dragonpay, one of  the Philippines' largest and most reliable online payment gateway platforms

• Agreement provides one-stop payment gateway, connecting the expanding bizmoto network 
to a significant number of online and over the counter cash-in and payment channels throughout the Philippines

• Implementation planning will commence soon with a target 'go live' date in Q1 2022






Have topped up a bit for a longer hold. Had let some go at recent highs and a standing sell order got hit today as I forgot to set an alert.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 November 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
4 November 2021

Peppermint launches bizmoPay commercial roll-out

Highlights

• 'Phase 1' commercial launch of bizmoPay micro-enterprise loans offering

• More than 56,000 bizmoto agents can now access bizmoPay micro-enterprise loans via 
bizmoto mobile App

• Up to 1,000 micro-enterprise loans expected to be issued across the loan portfolio during next three-month period.

A nice upward draft...


----------



## debtfree (9 November 2021)

Today's Announcement ..........


----------



## frugal.rock (11 November 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
11 November 2021

$4million committed to placement

Highlights
• $4 million committed at 2 cents per share in placement

• Funds will progress Electronic Money Issuer (EMI) Licence application and commercial roll-out of bizmoPay loan service

• Notice of Eligibility to proceed with Stage 3 of Electronic Money Issuer (EMI) License application received from Bangko Sentral Ng Pilipinas (BSP)

• EMI licence will allow any Filipino to use the bizmoto platform to receive digital money and access digital services

• Company to conduct a bonus option issue to existing shareholders

• Phase 1 commercial roll-out of bizmoPay underway

_Nice to see a raising without a brutal discount and some free options (1 option for every 10 shares) if one is holding on the 26/11/21_


----------



## debtfree (19 November 2021)

Quick chart update for PIL


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2021)

"ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 
19 November 2021 

Update on Placement 

PERTH, AUSTRALIA, 19 NOVEMBER 2021: Peppermint Innovation Ltd (ASX: PIL) (“Peppermint” or “the Company”) advises the indicative settlement date for the Company's recent placement has been extended to Wednesday, 24 November 2021. 

The Company has chosen to extend the indicative settlement date by seven days to allow it time to fully assess a potential new, strategic investment partner."


_Will be interested to see how this pans out, and if it does, who this strategic investor is.
Potential here as I see it, is possibly a case of  "getting noticed" by a big player, because after all, the Philippines population is approx' 5x greater than Australia presenting an interesting market attraction.

Heres hoping the roll out goes well and some good rapid market penetration occurs...🤞

At least cashflow shouldn't be an issue for a while. 

_


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2022)

No news, but a decent little show today. 
Looking for continuation.
Holding mid to long term so hoping for the slower, more sustainable rise.
Keen to hear how the loan and system rollouts are going.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 March 2022)

Noticed a market reaction on this last week from the Fed rate rise. 
Decent volume spike, no price movement to speak of though.
Waiting patiently to hear about market penetrations and other progressions this year.

Macro conditions probably panning out well for a new micro lender to be entering into. By that I mean, things may get a bit tight, what with rising inflation, rising rates, covid & other unknown related medical issues still around etc creating an environment where micro loans would probably be in demand, to make ends meet when required, and for those wanting or needing stuff in advance to help get back on their feet etc.

Have added a little at these lower prices recently.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

It would seem the new hire is good for the SP ?

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
24 March 2022

Global finance innovator Neal Cross appointed to Peppermint board.

PERTH, AUSTRALIA, 24 MARCH 2022: Peppermint Innovation Ltd (ASX: PIL) (“Peppermint” or “the 
Company”) is pleased to announce Mr Neal Cross will join the Company’s Board of Directors as a Non- Executive Director.

Mr Cross has a long-distinguished career in finance innovation across brands like *Microsoft,  
Mastercard, DBS Bank and is currently the Chairman of PictureWealth*, a role he will retain.
His significant experience living and working throughout Southeast Asia make him an excellent addition to the Board.

As Peppermint continues to expand its finance offering across the bizmoto platform via bizmopay, Mr Cross will be critical in guiding the Company's innovation strategy to become a super App that combines employment opportunities with finance products that betters the lives of the underserved population throughout the Philippines.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2022)

Doing a hold on this with a
bit of residual after last pop.
Rounding bottom, hopefully a sustainable move up from here.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2022)

P
PERTH, AUSTRALIA, 18 AUGUST 2022: Peppermint Innovation Ltd (ASX. PIL) (“Peppermint” or “the Company”) has signed an exclusive five-year agreement with Visa allowing Peppermint to significantly expand its digital financial offering around the world, focussing initially on the key markets of the Philippines, Singapore and Australia.

Peppermint was invited to partner with Visa as part of Visa's FinTech Fast Track Program. Under the  partnership agreement, Visa has an exclusive right to provide Peppermint with credit, debit and pre- paid cards in the Philippines, Singapore and Australia for a period of five years during which time Visa 
will also provide Peppermint with financial incentives to assist with marketing costs, licencing and 
implementation fees, and ongoing issuer fee rebates (we note these incentives while important are not at a level material to the Company's operations).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2022)

Not sure why the big move today?
Meh.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2022)

Chart update


----------



## frugal.rock (17 October 2022)

Market Release 
Oct 17, 2022 
PEPPERMINT INNOVATION LIMITED 
Security Code: PIL 

Pause in Trading 

Trading in the securities of the entity will be temporarily paused  
pending a further announcement.

_Just before the bell? _
Please be good news! 🙀


----------



## frugal.rock (17 October 2022)

Oct 17, 2022

REQUEST FOR TRADING HALT 

Peppermint Innovation Limited (“Peppermint”) requests an immediate trading halt of its securities, pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1 pending the release of an announcement regarding the signing of an important agreement for the Company in the Philippines.

The trading halt will operate until the announcement is made or the commencement of trading on Wednesday 19 October 2022, whichever occurs sooner. 

Peppermint is not aware of any reason why the trading halt should not be granted. 

Peppermint is not aware of any other information necessary to inform the market about the trading halt.


----------

